# Maxxis Grifter 2.5's on 29" Stans Flow rims ??



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey there
am thinking to turn my Cotic Solaris into a rigid all-purpose bike for commuting, but most especially cycle touring in SE Asia (ie; often rough roads).

Would Maxxis Grifter 2.5's (or something similar) give me enough volume to soften the ride (without going to a 29+ frame or bike) 

and would they mount up on Stans Flow rims ?? or is that too much tire for a 25mm rim??

thanks in advance


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Never heard of that tire, had to look it up. I think it looks like a great tire for touring rough roads and such. They have a bit of tread, so dirt roads should be no issue, unless they are really muddy of course! They are not light, but I don't think that's your priority here.

They will mount fine of Flow rims, a few years ago those were considered wide!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have no experience with those tires, but I ran 3" Knards on the older narrower Stan Flow rims for bikepacking and they worked fine with tubes. They definitely were better supported on wider rims.

I think a 2.5" tire will work better on a wider rim, but if you have existing wheels and aren't pushing the bike hard I don't see a problem for touring or commuting.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Width wise you'll be ok. Though I wouldn't plan to run them tubeless, at least not over 35psi. The newer Stan's rims can't hold a tire very well, especially non-tubeless, over 40psi or so. 

I have been using Grifters for years, but on my BMX so my experience isn't very relevant. I will say that the 20" ones have a thin sidewall, so don't plan on doing long feebles on brick ledges.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Width wise you'll be ok. Though I wouldn't plan to run them tubeless, at least not over 35psi. The newer Stan's rims can't hold a tire very well, especially non-tubeless, over 40psi or so.
> 
> I have been using Grifters for years, but on my BMX so my experience isn't very relevant. I will say that the 20" ones have a thin sidewall, so don't plan on doing long feebles on brick ledges.


What is a long feeble? Or a brick ledge?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Harryonaspot said:


> What is a long feeble? Or a brick ledge?


----------



## pedalingkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks for re-assurance about tire/rim match, and no, bmx 'tricks' won't be in my (planned) riding schedule. Soft sidewalls might mean a bit of experimenting with pressures to maximise cushion, minimise tire squirm. I'll post back up when sorted & rolling.


----------

